# [ 2008 ] Jean Lafitte House in New Orleans



## Marcia3641 (May 24, 2008)

Has anyone stayed here recently? I looked at the reviews but they are 3 years old. I also saw two reviews on RCI, one was okay the other one was great.  I am looking at this for a friend, so I don't want to send her somewhere terrible as I value our friendship. 

marcia


----------



## spackler (May 16, 2016)

Yes, I know this thread started many years ago but wondering if anyone had an opinion about this place.

Also, if any owners can comment about the state of the HOA (default rate, reserves, etc) that would be much appreciated!


----------



## Saintsfanfl (May 17, 2016)

I was considering a purchase there recently but I could not get any info before the listing went away. Multiple calls and emails were not returned. From what I have read there is no active employment at the property itself which can be problematic for renters. 

I am also interested in how the place is structured and whether there is even an HOA. The place is owned and operated by George Friedman. The same owner/operator as Maison Pierre Lafitte as well as the The Roosevelt Hotel Bar. He used to be an Accountant for a concert production company.

George lives mostly in CA so I am not sure how much he is actually operating those three businesses but he must at least be going back and forth from looking at his posts. 

The timeshares have been around so long they seem stable enough but one has to question who is physically operating them with George in CA and long term who will control them down the road. 

Another question is do the owners actually own their share of the property?


----------



## zzcn69 (May 17, 2016)

*Recent stay at MJL*

I stayed in unit 1 in April, and I was most favorably impressed with this TS. The unit was quite large (1BR), well kept, and very clean. There is also a large patio for all to use and a swimming pool. There is a part time manager that has limited daytime office hours, but must live nearby, if not in the TS itself. His number was posted on the front gate and he responded quickly to my request. I just bought a week at MPL after several exchanges. George must live in New Orleans now as I see him daily when I'm at MPL. Angie at MPL handles the TS exchanges and sales and I'm guessing would be the person to call for both TS's. I would definitely stay there again and would even consider buying if the right unit and price came along. I think MJL only has stairs for 2 and 3 floor units, but I could be wrong. Would be happy to answer further questions.


----------



## spackler (May 17, 2016)

zzcn69 said:


> I stayed in unit 1 in April, and I was most favorably impressed with this TS. The unit was quite large (1BR), well kept, and very clean. There is also a large patio for all to use and a swimming pool. There is a part time manager that has limited daytime office hours, but must live nearby, if not in the TS itself. His number was posted on the front gate and he responded quickly to my request. I just bought a week at MPL after several exchanges. George must live in New Orleans now as I see him daily when I'm at MPL. Angie at MPL handles the TS exchanges and sales and I'm guessing would be the person to call for both TS's. I would definitely stay there again and would even consider buying if the right unit and price came along. I think MJL only has stairs for 2 and 3 floor units, but I could be wrong. Would be happy to answer further questions.



Thanks for the reply.  Do you know if both JLH and MPL trade in both RCI and II?  If so, what kind of trading power do they get?


----------



## zzcn69 (May 17, 2016)

*NO timeshares*

Both MPL and MJL trade with RCI. I see a lot of availability for MPL. I like this resort for it's location with a balcony overlooking Canal St. I own fixed week 5 which is usually considered a pre-Mardi Gras week, so I've spent the last 2 Mardi Gras seasons on the balcony  watching the daily MG parades. Quite nice. I think both TS's have a POA, but as I am a new owner, have not attended any One perk with MPL is you can do an internal exchange with no cost for any week except Special Events. As far as TPU's, it depends on the season, but I would say MPL is generally a little lower than other NO TS. The top traders are QH, La Pension, Mardi Gras Manor, and the new Wyndam properties. I own 5 different TS now in New Orleans because the TPU values in NO are going up. I used to be able to trade 1 for 1 with my other TS properties, but for the last couple of years I would be shy 1 or 2 TPU's , and would have to get on the combining merrygoround  to trade into NO. It is very convenient to my home and I enjoy NO. I can hop on a train and be there is 3 hours. No car needed.


----------



## ronparise (May 17, 2016)

zzcn69 said:


> I stayed in unit 1 in April, and I was most favorably impressed with this TS. The unit was quite large (1BR), well kept, and very clean. There is also a large patio for all to use and a swimming pool. There is a part time manager that has limited daytime office hours, but must live nearby, if not in the TS itself. His number was posted on the front gate and he responded quickly to my request. I just bought a week at MPL after several exchanges. George must live in New Orleans now as I see him daily when I'm at MPL. Angie at MPL handles the TS exchanges and sales and I'm guessing would be the person to call for both TS's. I would definitely stay there again and would even consider buying if the right unit and price came along. I think MJL only has stairs for 2 and 3 floor units, but I could be wrong. Would be happy to answer further questions.



I own unit 1 week 19, so thanks for the info


----------



## spackler (May 17, 2016)

zzcn69 said:


> I like this resort for it's location with a balcony overlooking Canal St. I own fixed week 5 which is usually considered a pre-Mardi Gras week, so I've spent the last 2 Mardi Gras seasons on the balcony  watching the daily MG parades.



JLH has a balcony unit (or units) overlooking Esplanade...I'm not as familiar with the Mardi Gras parade routes to know if they would pass right in front or not.


----------



## zzcn69 (May 17, 2016)

*Mardi Gras Parades*

Most Mardi Gras parades come down St. Charles St and then turn either right or left on Canal St.  Maison Pierre Lafitte's location  is usually the place that parades turning left onto Canal St turn around and head back up Canal St. Maison Pierre Lafiitte's entrance is on University Place. but the balcony wraps around the building so part of the balcony is on Canal St. As far as Esplanade St., there are some parades that come across it or down it for a short distance. They are going into the Quarter where there cannot be any motorized vehicles pulling a float. I have seen mules, bicycles, and people power used, and these parades are a lot of fun with more homegrown floats and costumes. Krewe de Vieuw is the first to roll on the weekend about 2 weeks before MG day. Known  for its raunchy humor, very clever, and lots of fun


----------



## spackler (May 21, 2016)

JLH does trade with II, but I'm not sure what kind of trading power it commands.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (May 23, 2016)

MPL also used to be listed under II but not anymore. JLH is only listed as "Limited Exchange Activity" which many times indicates no owner deposits. I would count on it being RCI only unless you find out something more certain.


----------



## spackler (May 25, 2016)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I was considering a purchase there recently but I could not get any info before the listing went away.



Hey, did this happen to be the week 9 one on Sumday?  If so, I was the one who grabbed it...sorry.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (May 25, 2016)

spackler said:


> Hey, did this happen to be the week 9 one on Sumday?  If so, I was the one who grabbed it...sorry.



Yes. I figured you might have grabbed it due to the timing of the question. It is quite alright. I buy too many already. If I want something bad enough I will buy first and ask later but this one I wasn't too sure. So few units there so not much info. I hope it works out well. I love the area and have a few units at the Quarter House.


----------



## spackler (May 25, 2016)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Yes. I figured you might have grabbed it due to the timing of the question. It is quite alright. I buy too many already. If I want something bad enough I will buy first and ask later but this one I wasn't too sure. So few units there so not much info. I hope it works out well. I love the area and have a few units at the Quarter House.



Yeah, I found out that week 9 there is like week 9's at other NOLA timeshares; it always coincides with Mardi Gras.  So I took a chance and grabbed it.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (May 25, 2016)

spackler said:


> Yeah, I found out that week 9 there is like week 9's at other NOLA timeshares; it always coincides with Mardi Gras.  So I took a chance and grabbed it.



Keep us posted if you run into any transfer problems.


----------



## spackler (Jun 3, 2016)

One other tidbit about Jean Lafitte House - if you own here, you have the option of splitting up your week into 2 reservations (one 3 day, one 4 day) subject to availability; similar to Avenue Plaza.


----------



## spackler (Jul 27, 2016)

Transfer finally got recorded, a smooth-ish process.

Anyway, a few other things I learned about JLH ownership:

All intervals start their week on Friday.

Daily housekeeping is included, although they just change the sheets once midweek.

Parking is free for owners, but is $12 a day for guests.

You can "bank" your unused week (or partial week) for up to 2 years.  While all weeks (expect the 9th) are fixed, you can request an internal exchange for another week.  No guarantees, of course.  Week 9 folks always get first dibs.

They have intervals to sell; 1-bedrooms start at $3800 and 2-bedrooms start at $7000...although there doesn't seem to be any advantages whatsoever to buying retail vs. resale.

Sounds like there's construction/improvements being done to the courtyard area.


----------



## spackler (Aug 13, 2016)

Semi-annual assessment just came out:

$391.99  Winter Maintenance Fee
  $59.00  ADA Improvements Assessment
  $36.41  2017 Property Tax Assessment

$487.40 Total, pretty healthy increase from last year.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 10, 2016)

spackler said:


> Semi-annual assessment just came out:
> 
> $391.99  Winter Maintenance Fee
> $59.00  ADA Improvements Assessment
> ...




Is this for a 1 bedroom?


----------



## spackler (Sep 10, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Is this for a 1 bedroom?



It's for all units, regardless of size.  I think they only have 4 2-bedrooms.


----------



## spackler (Mar 11, 2017)

The semi-annual maintenance fee is now $466.65.

They state "Note that our Courtyard/Pool upgrades and repairs are nearly complete.  We poured a beautiful new ADA compliant smooth surface around the pool.  We are waiting on our pool resurfacing contractor to complete his work so we can get back to fun in the pool.  New will be our ADA compliant lift.  Our in-ground spa tub will also be coming back to life the Spring.  Come see!"


----------



## spackler (Sep 6, 2017)

Semi-annual fee maintenance fee is now $498.62

Included newsletter reads:

JEAN LAFITTE HOUSE FALL WINTER 2017-2018

So much has been going on at the Jean Lafitte house over these last few months I thought it best to take some time and bring back our Old School Newsletter like the Good Old Days that started with our opening back in 1983. Next year is our 35th Anniversary of the opening of the Jean Lafitte House. When we first opened I had a single phone for the whole property to use, we had no parking lot, and we didn’t even have a staircase for the back building! For a young and green 30 something developer it was a struggle; but I stuck it out with our original owners, many of whom who are still with us today. For those first owners on board, many of their timeshares now have been handed down to children and now even some grandchildren.

OUR NEW COURTYARD

As many of you know, we are under a program to make our property ADA compliant. The toughest part of that task is behind us with the removal of the old bumpy lumpy courtyard surface replacing it with a smooth wheelchair compliant surface. Pulling up the stone meant the border of the pool came up as well. In my effort to keep maintenance fees down over the years, the pool has not been resurfaced since the 1990s. It was time with the plaster showing age and the equipment and plumbing needing attention. The pool plumbing has been replaced, the filter updated, and the whole filtration system has been moved from under the big tree to under the staircase. This will further reduce noise in the courtyard making for a more comfortable time around the pool. The wooden lattice work around the base of the staircase for years has been replaced with genuine old New Orleans ‘soft red’ bricks. It looks great. We will be posting pictures of the improvements online soon. The new pool surface is a deep blue epoxy marine paint that gives the pool a most luxurious look. To better comply with our liability insurance, around the pool we have put up a beautiful cast iron fence to make the pool safer and avoid the worst type of accident.

AROUND THE PROPERTY

The most significant improvement as well as the most visible improvement to the JEAN LAFITTE HOUSE would be our new top-to-bottom paint job. Inside we took a ‘no rooms left behind’ offensive to locate and repair every surface dent, blemish, or hole in our living rooms, dining areas, bathroom and bedroom sheetrock; and then painted the repaired surfaces. Same program on the outside. All the paint on the front of the building and balconies is new as well as all the walls around the Courtyard. Also new coats of stain on all the front building staircase wood.

With the stretching of maintenance fees contributed by owners for operations, as JEAN LAFITTE HOUSE developer I personally signed a sixty [60] month $50,000.00 lease line of credit so to provide funds for the purchase of all new couches for every suite, new end tables and coffee tables for every suite and new dinettes all around. The dinettes are a perfect design to provide just enough space for family dining with the large single sided leaf up seating four to six comfortably.

IN THE ROOMS

As we turned the corner on painting all the room interiors it was obvious that it was time for new furniture as well. With the stretching of maintenance fees contributed by owners for operations,

UP ON THE ROOF

We have replaced the roof on the front half of the front building. Over time, leaks had been developing in too many corners. Our roofers who we have been using since Hurricane Katrina did a stellar job for a fair price.

KEEPING THE LAUNDRY MOVING

Probably the biggest challenge for our housekeepers and cleaners to keep our property clean was our group of worn washers and dryers, some of which were over ten years old. We have always used our machines until they drop, beyond repair. Imagine the shape of your own washer at home if you had to do four to six loads of laundry today and every day for a decade. With the passing of time, almost concurrently, our washers and dryers started failing, causing delays in room clean ups. Now we have three new washer and dryer sets which keep our linens and towels clean and in order.

WE REMEMBER A word for our long time owners we have lost along the way. We miss them when their week comes around and they are no longer around to hang out with us. God Bless you all for your trust and time with us year after year


----------

